# Meet Echo



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He's a very handsome boy.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

He's gorgeous!! Thank you for sharing, can't wait to see more photos


----------



## Golden_79 (Jun 18, 2020)

Echo likes to help with working from home! He is a hit on all the conference Calls.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's adorable, I know your coworkers enjoy having him on the Conference calls.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

He's a handsome little guy! Looks like he probably knows it too.


----------



## Golden_79 (Jun 18, 2020)

Status update.
Echo is almost 9 months old now and weighs a lean 66 pounds. He is full of it and giving us a run for our money!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Echo's a good looking boy, he sounds like he's a lot of fun.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Very handsome boy, great to see him growing up


----------

